# GERD - management and help



## RSHKV16 (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I suffer from GERD, Lax Cardia and consequently have been diagnosed with IBS (i've had an endoscopy and a gastroscopy).

My IBS i wouldnt consider to be "normal" - I do suffer from constipation or diarrhoea - just extreme and immense pain within my stomach and gut. During this time I cannot eat or drink a single things as the pain makes me vomit. Each bout lasts between 4 and 7 days after about 4 days I can start drinking small amounts of water and eating baby sized portion of banana etc.

i am currently on 20mg of Omeprazole (used to be 40mg but I reduced this out of own will because long term effects scared me...) and an anti spasmodic which I cannot remember the name of off the top of my head (I will update later on).

These seem to have positive properties to them with IBS and GERD etc but I wanted to ask a few questions relating to GERD.

The cardiac sphincter muscle feels like its very loose, sometimes I wake up feeling very sick I try put it out of my mind but it feels like a "lump" (for lack of a better term) is sitting right on the muscle causing moderate discomfort - it puts me off eating etc but nothing too major - if it persists I let my body vomit and more often than not when this feeling occurs there is a fair amount of blood in vomit. I assume this are small lacerations and tears which caused this. Anyway usually after this I feel like the "lump" is going and discomfort eases. What is this? Is this normal?

Also right now I am sitting here and ive got the same feeling described above, I vomited yesterday with blood in again as described above but the feeling has not subsided.

It feels like something is pushing the muscle into a position or shape its not supposed to hence causing discomfort when eating, drinking and just generally everything...

Can anyone help with relief of techniques to help with this? I cant bare it and the whole thing is impacting my life so much.

This are far more bearable than when I get my bad moments (described at the beginning) but it seems to be one thing after another and if its not one then it is the other.

I wake up everyday feeling so rubbish its depressing and making me feel incredibly sad and i'm running out of ways to go.

GP's say - in a nutshell - "Well... youve got IBS" and thats about it. I feel that the support has gone and that im just stuck with this things for life.

Any thoughts, ideas, reassurance or anything would be appreciated.

I hope everyone is ok themselves .

Best,

RSHKV16


----------



## tomandfred (Dec 27, 2014)

Sorry to hear you've been doing poorly RSHKV16, I haven't been great myself in terms of nausea and poor breathing - but no blood so far so I guess thats a win! I can't give medical advice on the blood other than go to the ER! Other that I would suggest researching 'strictures' which may be causing the lump feeling in your throat. Also a mainly fruit/vegetable/meat diet and anything that helped me stay positive (for me exercise, religion, and sometimes Netflix) was and remains a huge source of comfort. I think that kind of diet helps with IBS too because its more natural in the sense that we ate only meat and vegetables when we started off as a species.

All the best mate, you may be stuck but you will always have support!


----------

